# Any cloud developer here ?



## krazylearner (Jul 29, 2012)

hii everybody 

I am very excited today . I got my first major project as a developer.

Also i am bit nervous and confused too.

The reason is that client want me to deploy application on cloud  .

Ok i have developed many web applications and small projects .i have used frameworks and libraries but cloud not a chance .

so what i am looking is a developer who has developed an application that is running on cloud like amazon cloud and who can guide me considering i am a newbie in cloud.

i need help deliberately .

i am doing my research but there are so many odd questions in my mind which are running crazy to get solved . so plz if you have experience  applications based on cloud then guide me or atleast give me some beginner how to resources .

development language is php .


any help is appreciated


----------



## cute.bandar (Jul 29, 2012)

hmm I have my site Discount Ghar in -The place for all flipkart discounts hosted on amazon aws. It felt kind of hard , but in the end me thinks if all you want to do is host a website (that is what I had to do) , then it won't be too hard. Fire away any questions you have, I am free for the night. My environment was ubuntu on aws running apache-mysql-php..


----------



## krazylearner (Jul 29, 2012)

> hmm I have my site Discount Ghar in -The place for all flipkart discounts hosted on amazon aws.



i have heard amazon cloud is not free . so how much it is costing you ?


----------



## cute.bandar (Jul 29, 2012)

Amazon cloud refers to a lot of services. The first year of the EC2(not sure what it is , but it can be used to host websites) has a free first year (depending on what options you set , like choosing a free distro, not red hat linux). All you need is a credit card, which they will charge you if you choose any non free option
*aws.amazon.com/free/


----------



## mrintech (Jul 29, 2012)

@OP

Maybe you find some articles in this tutorial useful: Articles & Tutorials : Amazon Web Services 

else cute.bandar can help you 

One more link: *d36cz9buwru1tt.cloudfront.net/AWS_Web_Hosting_Best_Practices.pdf


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Jul 29, 2012)

From what I understand, cloud is just a deployment platform, and if it supports the technologies you build your site with (be it python, php or java) you shouldn't have difficulty switching from normal servers to clouds as deployment platform.


----------



## nbaztec (Jul 30, 2012)

You should be focusing on developing a good PHP application/site instead of worrying about the cloud. Cloud is simply a deployment platform. It's very objective is to provide a free-from-hassle operating environment. Web hosting is simply /ONE/ of the services offered by the cloud. All you have to do is set up a LAMP cloud computer and use SSH to set it up manually to work as a webserver (it should've been set up to default settings anyway).

One shouldn't get cloud computing mixed up with web servers.


----------



## avinandan012 (Aug 1, 2012)

consider the cloud as a Big server(running n number of VMs) for deployment of your app when you are as a developer developing application, just make sure the service provider's cloud support your components(like server,language platform).

for e.g. suppose you have developed a application on a language(which the cloud supports) to run with a ABC web server(which the cloud does not support) so you can't deploy that application on that cloud.

as mentioned by cute.bandar about Amazon there is also  3-months free offering from MS called Windows Azure. As same as Amazon you need to have a Credit Card to avail this.


----------



## chiragjain22 (Sep 2, 2012)

y is everyone so tensed up with word cloud 

cloud is nothing but just like your normal server (/VPS) which can scaled-up scaled-down according to your needs


----------

